# (oh) hrch uh cp treddolphin blazing red sh/ fox red



## BLAZE ELAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Blaze is a all English Bred Fox red . He has Earned his SHR HR HRCH UH JH SH and a Certified pointing Ret title. He is one of the most Consistant English dogs running Hunttest. Great marking and persicion handling. He is a 500 point dog. Blaze is Working on His Master Hunter title with 1 for 1 We are hoping to finish up his Master title in the Fall as well as earn his Grand master Pointing Ret. Title.
Blaze has Produced numerous Fox red. We have crossed Blaze with Several Field bred females and the puppies are Phenomanal.
He is also a great hunting partner on Waterfowl and Upland.
Outstanding Goose dog.
Hips goodLR-128516G26M-pi
Eyes normal-LR-35869/2007
DNA# V389259
85lbs and 24 inches at Shoulder
For Pictures and Pedigrees Call or e-mail
Carolyn Elam
[email protected] 
(937)996-0278


----------

